# My cat is missing



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

My Mom and my sisters were out of town for the day, and when we came back, my Dad told us that he was worried because he hadn't seen or heard the cat all day (and that's not like him at all, he's usually very loud and demanding when the house gets quiet). We've searched the entire house and gone around the neighborhood with flashlights looking for him. We left food out on our porch for him, and also moved his litter box outside because my sister found on google that the familiar smell can attract pets. Tomorrow we're going to put pictures of him around the neighborhood.

Can anyone think of anything else we can do? We love Bo very much and we'd do anything to get him back. I feel awful that we never thought to get him micro-chipped.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Hopefully he'll turn up soon. Try calling local shelters and put a picture of him on your local Craigslist in the lost and found section.

Best of luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

We found him this morning, he was just hiding under the neighbor's porch. We've got him home now and he seems to be doing just fine:-D


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

:redyay: :blueyay:


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Yay so glad you found him! My outdoor cat would sometimes go missing for day at a time, whether she was hiding somewhere close by or out exploring I'll never know! Its quite common for outdoor cats actually...


----------



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

He's an indoor cat, we think he slipped out while we were loading our van for our trip Friday night, which means he would have been outside for about 36 hours. The thing we were most worried about is that there are a lot of dogs in our neighborhood and we've been hearing coyotes at night recently. But luckily finding a good hiding place is instinctive, even for an indoor cat.

He's already acting back to normal and is loving that all the rules about not eating people food or jumping on the kitchen counters aren't being enforced right now. :lol:


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

So glad to hear that he is okay, and that hes an indoor kitty


----------

